# Storm water storage tunnel, Paris - May 2009



## marc (Sep 7, 2009)

The following few pics are from a reasonably-sized storm water storage tunnel under Paris. It will prevent the nearby drains from overflowing into the Seine during heavy rains. The stored water will progressively be treated once the weather gets better.

The system is made of two huge 100 feet deep wells located nearly 2 kilometres away from each other. A massive 22 feet wide tunnel connects them together. A secondary pipe runs underneath the Seine to collect the streams from two drains located on the other bank. Several rooms with watertight doors will contain the hardware to control the pumps and the flap gates of the network.

The access is in an industrial area where an unlikely amount of moustachioed gents in tight shorts like to hang out. We understood pretty quickly what they were after. The opposite is probably untrue.






















Cheers,
Marc.


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 7, 2009)

Those pictures are very nice indeed.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing photos. I love the top one


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 7, 2009)

marc said:


> a *reasonably-sized* storm water storage tunnel



They have some big storms in Paris! Excellent photos there.


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great stuff, love that last one


----------



## cactusmelba (Sep 7, 2009)

some really nice lighting there, is that you doing that on a very long exposure or is it lit?

great pics either way..


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 8, 2009)

excellent photo's fella..


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 8, 2009)

Great shots. What an odd place.


----------



## marc (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks. The neon lights were already in place, obviously.


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 8, 2009)

Fantastic man. Those reflections are insane. Looks like quite a clean and pleasant place.


----------



## Floyd09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fantastic lighting. Nice shots.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 8, 2009)

Superb!! 

M


----------



## bonecollector (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome pics.


----------



## King Al (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent pics Marc! looking forward to seeing your next trip


----------



## thompski (Sep 9, 2009)

Great pictures - Looks like a pretty impressive piece of modern engineering, I like how there are lights already in there - is it still under construction?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow! Chuffin' amazing pics! That is hooge! Beautifully lit too.


----------



## cogito (Sep 9, 2009)

That lighting compliments the clean, new concrete drain perfectly... Looks surreal. Good job on the photos and good job on getting down there.


----------

